# Ginos transformation



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lovely work with his head  I always wanted to try a fuzzy head on one of my standards, but I SO don't have the patience to grow it out.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very cute!!



> Hers is a certified service dog and Gino will be too soon


I thought that service dogs did NOT have to be certified under the ASA. There is no certification, and service dogs do not have to have "papers" was the impression i was under from service dog owners.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't believe you said he had an ugly pointy face!!!! LOL! His face is so cute!!!! I love his little TeddyBear face also


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

When I picked him up at the airport and opened his hamster size carrier, I was shocked. I only saw one grainy cell phone photo of him. His underbite is sooooo bad. I call it his "cash register drawer"...I'd like to just push it in and close it.

Personality wise, you absolutely wouldnt find a better little dog. He is brilliantly smart, caring and loyal. I wanted a style that would make him LOOK more loveable. I wanted people to see him and just want to cuddle him instead of saying.."Oh my, what happened to his teeth?" Those teeth and jaw will possibly cause problems down the road...who knows? But in the meantime, I love him very much. If he was a client dog, I know I'd be tempted to lecture on poorly-bred back-yard breeders and go on and on. But that's why he wears his "mustache disguise", to cover up his most obvious fault.

For a little while, I thought I'd try growing a long tied up topknot...but it competed too much with the mustache so the topknot went round and shorter. I always think its good to experiment with various styles....It can take 2 years like Gino to find a cute style that really fits the personality AND the life-style.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

No dog is perfect. A good groomer can just make then look that way  Your baby looks adorable.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

He is seriously cute! My favorite is the last photo 



bigpoodleperson said:


> I thought that service dogs did NOT have to be certified under the ASA. There is no certification, and service dogs do not have to have "papers" was the impression i was under from service dog owners.


They don't. The ADA requirements for service dogs are that a)the handler is disabled according to the ADA (which is different from other definitions of disability) b)the dog is individually trained to do tasks or work to mitigate the handler's disability (just providing comfort does not qualify as a task or work and the dog is an Emotional Support Animal, not a service dog). 
No certification, registration or any form of identification is required for a service dog by the ADA. Some states may have registration for service dogs, but this isn't required by the ADA. I registered Dixie and will register New Dog because it is an additional form of ID and I am a bit paranoid about my dogs getting lost. I never ever show any kind of id or paper and, as said before, it isn't required by law and is actually illegal to ask for.
Of course, the law itself can be read on the ADA's website ADA Home Page - ada.gov - Information and Technical Assistance on the Americans with Disabilities Act


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, that is what i thought. Whoops, i ment ADA, not ASA.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Gino looks cute either way, but I especially like him with spots 


(Perhaps P2P meant therapy dog, not service dog)


----------

